# Loose Leash Walking



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

We are about to graduate our Intermediate level of training. We've been in group training since early December. In class, Bella is the picture of perfection walking on a loose leash at my side following all my commands. On the street, it's a different matter. She pulls, and pulls, and pulls. My husband likes to walk her on the gentle leader but I feel like she should be trained to walk well, not forced by equipment. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Put a pinch collar on and actively use it. Don't put it on and let her self-correct as so many dogs will just grit their teeth and continue to pull. There's no excuse for her to not walk on a loose leash. You should be able to ask your instructor how to use it correctly.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Check out this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...se-critique-my-training-method-will-work.html

And these links:

Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Blog

Silky Leash Video – How to Train Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Blog

SHAPING POLITE WALKING with a HIGH RATE OF REINFORCEMENT - PART 2 OF 3 on Vimeo

SHAPING POLITE WALKING with High Rate of Reinforcement - PART 3 of 3 on Vimeo


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the links!


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Looked at all the links and I think I will try the techniques. Here's my questions though. How does she get her daily walk in if I don't let her pull but instead stop/start? Or is all that stop start exercise enough even if we aren't actually covering any distance?


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

If you have put in the training in class and she knows heel/loose leash walking then she should understand when you stop that she needs to come back or look to you pretty quickly. When I walk Willow, I allow her to walk in front of me at times and sniff around but the second the leash gets tight I stop. It doesn't take her long to figure out that she is too far in front and she comes back to me. We are still able to put in the distance she needs. I almost always know when she is going to pull forward: crossing streets, fire hydrants, sign posts,etc. As soon as she starts going for it, I stop.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried the technique in the Shaping Polite Walking video and it was like a miracle. I was able to walk her up and down the street, no pulling and following commands to heel, speed up and slow down. I hope it's not a fluke!


----------

